# New Gravy Bar hits Manchester - or does it?



## Wookey (Mar 31, 2017)

Hot on the hipster heels of a cereal bar and a sherry bar, the story this week is of a new gravy restaurant opening in our Northern Quarter, here in the capital of England.

Or is it just a very well-realised April Fool?

I for one would be chuffed to little mint-balls were the rumours true - but the press release doesn't give an address, which raises my eyebrows significantly.

Still, 10/10 for effort - quintuple shallow fried chips, cask conditioned gravy and branded flasks to take some home in. Lush idea. 

Southerners - please pass on by if you don't understand any of this, it's not your fault.







The New Manchester Gravy Bar Has Released Its Menu And Bloody Hell It's Good - Lovin Manchester

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/life...x-manchesters-gravy-bar-got-everyone-talking/

A GRAVY BAR is opening in Manchester...


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2017)

No, we definitely have gravy south of Manchester


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2017)

It's all gravy


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2017)

"Cask-aged" gravy


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 31, 2017)

Mash of the Day  I wonder if Gravy Lineker will be serving it up?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2017)

so a sauce shop then?

why is every cunt doing 2.5 for fucking prices now??  have fuckin had enough of that shit, am gonna ask the waiting staff to explain every price.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2017)

actually , no, I'm gonna just bring a pen to dinner and start correcting.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah,  2.5 for chips...it's the new way !lol


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2017)

It's just catering to the London hipsters who've been priced out in to zone 287.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2017)

twentythreedom 

This is you, this is:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2017)

That's me in 1991 alright


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2017)

Hoax, surely. Grasmere gingerbread or quinoa on the side, hundreds & thousands on the side??


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 31, 2017)

If I cant get it delivered by a betweeded gent on a penny farthing its not for me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Hot on the hipster heels of a cereal bar and a sherry bar, the story this week is of a new gravy restaurant opening in our Northern Quarter, here in the capital of England.
> 
> Or is it just a very well-realised April Fool?
> 
> ...



Vegan gravy but no vegan pie to put it on?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Vegan gravy but no vegan pie to put it on?


Bit of lettuce will be alright


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 1, 2017)

If it wasn't an April fool I'd have the pickled eggs.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 1, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Vegan gravy but no vegan pie to put it on?


It's like a place I went to once which served vegan pancakes...... with bacon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2017)

Manchester's great gravy bar hoax and the pop-restaurant that never was

Unsurprisingly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 3, 2017)

Still less ridiculous than a fair few genuine hipster catering venues.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Still less ridiculous than a fair few genuine hipster catering venues.



The cereal cafes must be the most wanky ones I think.  Maybe they should just join forces and do cereal with gravy.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 3, 2017)

The Shakespeare's Head in Brighton is a bit like this. It's basically sausage and mash, but you choose your sausage, choose your mash and choose your gravy in a 1,2,3 kind of way. It's where my good lady and I went on our second ever date.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2017)

Pre "gentrification" there was an honest place on the Piccadilly approach ramp that did no nonesense barms , chips , etc - "with gravy" ......seemed to do good business and as an interloper from elsewhere I used to thin "good" ..bit of local character ....

I think it is now a Waitrose .....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> Pre "gentrification" there was an honest place on the Piccadilly approach ramp that did no nonesense barms , chips , etc - "with gravy" ......seemed to do good business and as an interloper from elsewhere I used to thin "good" ..bit of local character ....
> 
> I think it is now a Waitrose .....



It was an absolutely dire greasy spoon to be fair - truly horrible cheap shit ingredients, best avoided unless you were utterly spannered and starving after dancing all night in a sordid club in town.  Presumably you were doing that before you went, hence thinking it was OK, with your mind addled with class As.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was an absolutely dire greasy spoon to be fair - truly horrible cheap shit ingredients, best avoided unless you were utterly spannered and starving after dancing all night in a sordid club in town.  Presumably you were doing that before you went, hence thinking it was OK, with your mind addled with class As.




Not me guv ....just observed it as a bloke attending meetings in Manchester (which was always great - as you often got chips served with the buffet) ........


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> Not me guv ...


I believe you...

It was always populated with spangled people so I can only assume the meetings you went to were good fun.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)

__





						Gravy Bar MCR
					

Deluxe cuisinery in Manchester's Northern Quarter.




					gravybar.uk
				





> Unfortunately, the launch on 1st April did not go to plan. After a large and as of yet unexplained explosion in gravy still #6b, more than 2,000 litres of scalding artisanal gravy were unleashed upon our customer base and then into the streets of Manchester. Our founder, Nikki, has not been seen since.
> 
> The venue has now been sealed and condemned as unsafe.
> 
> We are pleased to declare Gravy bar a resounding success.


----------

